# Video mit animierten Texten und Grafiken erstellen



## krizzo (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einem Programm mit dem sich solche Vidoes erstellen lassen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MT_nuwm252I - mit geht es vor allem um die animierten Texte und Grafiken. In der Videobeschreibung steht Adobe After Effects als genutztes Programm, leider ist das aber viel zu teuer für mich, gibt es eine gute Alternative im Preisbereich bis 150 Euro?


----------



## sight011 (24. Dezember 2013)

Vielleicht findest Du ja ne günstige Version von Flash bei ebay^^


----------

